# New



## Graywalker (Jun 18, 2020)

Greetings, I joined a few days ago and lurked lol. I have been training in Shudokan Karate since 84'. I have studied several arts but Karate is my base art.

I just wanted to stop in say hello, and I look forward to getting know you all.


----------



## ShortBridge (Jun 18, 2020)

Hello!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 18, 2020)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 18, 2020)

Welcome. Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Graywalker (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank you, I hope that I can contribute to the forum in a constructive way.


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 19, 2020)

Graywalker said:


> Thank you, I hope that I can contribute to the forum in a constructive way.


Including a bio on your profile can help many people better answer/reply to your queries. Essentially a base to start from.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 19, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, Walker of the gray!  (upon reflection it's probably a surname rather than a specific role in life!)

Enjoy your time here, good to have another karate-ka on board!


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 19, 2020)

Welcome to Mt enjoy your stay here


----------



## Brian King (Jun 19, 2020)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Buka (Jun 19, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Graywalker. Hope you enjoy it, bro.


----------



## Gweilo (Jun 19, 2020)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Graywalker (Jun 20, 2020)

After spending more time looking through threads.. I have decided, that this os not the forum for me.

Thank you for the welcome everybody, and I wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## ShortBridge (Jun 20, 2020)

I get that.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 21, 2020)

Graywalker said:


> After spending more time looking through threads.. I have decided, that this os not the forum for me.
> 
> Thank you for the welcome everybody, and I wish you all the best of luck.


Ah that's a shame, but I respect that!

All the best


----------



## Buka (Oct 8, 2020)

Graywalker said:


> After spending more time looking through threads.. I have decided, that this os not the forum for me.
> 
> Thank you for the welcome everybody, and I wish you all the best of luck.



Same to you, sir.


----------



## jobo (Oct 9, 2020)

Buka said:


> Same to you, sir.


he seems to have,changed his mind, as it was june he announced his withdawl and he is,still here i n october


----------



## Graywalker (Oct 9, 2020)

jobo said:


> he seems to have,changed his mind, as it was june he announced his withdawl and he is,still here i n october


Yes, after speaking with a mod, I decided to give it more time. That's the great thing about being an individual, I get to change my mind.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 9, 2020)

Graywalker said:


> Yes, after speaking with a mod, I decided to give it more time. That's the great thing about being an individual, I get to change my mind.


I think a lot of us go through a period now and again where we find this place pretty frustrating.  I’ve certainly taken a break, stayed away for a few months, on one occasion.  

Sometimes we just need a break.  I realize you are a new member so you’ve apparently hit a limit quickly.  But give it some time.


----------



## Graywalker (Oct 9, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> I think a lot of us go through a period now and again where we find this place pretty frustrating.  I’ve certainly taken a break, stayed away for a few months, on one occasion.
> 
> Sometimes we just need a break.  I realize you are a new member so you’ve apparently hit a limit quickly.  But give it some time.


I have found that we are all human, and can at times, irritate the crap out of each other, no matter how much self-control we have over ourselves.


----------

